# What are these insects?



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

My guess is fungus gnats. They are constantly interlocked with each other in mating though, which I've never seen before. They are all around the frog room and fruit fly cultures.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I dont know what those guys are but theres something 80s going on in the front rim.


----------



## SpaceMan (Aug 25, 2013)

I also got these guys in my sprintail cultures recently, I think they're fungus gnats too but I'm not sure.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

My guess is minute black scavenger flies. 

Do you have a pile of decaying plant trimmings in a garbage or something? Otherwise I have no idea why they're "infesting" the frog room, unless the room is easily accessible from the outside and the adults are smelling your FF cultures.


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

That's exactly what they are. I'll try to determine the source. Could be I'm keeping ff cultures too long.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

Fungus gnats are leggier, and for lack of a better term, more splayed. These are too tucked down to be those.


----------

